# Obama's CT Social Security # Traced To John Paul Ludwig (Lived In CT-Died In Hawaii)



## USArmyRetired (Mar 14, 2011)

This news is breaking: This is bad news for Obama.


This is what we know so far. We get more info on Jean Paul Ludwig, who was born in 1890, had CT SSN obtained in 1976 and died in HI around 1981. There are 2 SS numbers for him and records show him dying in 2 different states: CA and HI around 1981.

The reason this is important, is because there is a similar fact pattern to Obama. Barack Obama is residing today in the White House, using CT SS number 042-68-4425, issued in CT in and around March 1977 to an elderly individual named John Paul Ludwig, who was born in 1890, who is presumed dead and whose death was either never reported to the SS administration or reported and deleted from the database by someone. 

Obama's maternal grandmother Madelyn Dunham, worked as a part-timer or volunteer in the Probate Office in the Honolulu Hawaii Courthouse. Thus she would have access to the estate files of anyone who died there. Thus if the elderly man originally from CT died intestate in Hawaii with no known relatives, Grandma Dunham would have known this person is a prime candidate to steal the SSN of since there would be no known surviving family worrying about the death benefit from SSN and that the benefit was not likely applied for and thus SSA did not know he died. Thus the SSN remained active for the deceased person and Obama could "adopt" it as his own. This is a clear case of identity theft at the federal level. 

*copyright rules broken for length of copy and paste, and your link does not work....please provide a valid link, or this thread will have to be removed.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## del (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## xsited1 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 14, 2011)

ANOTHER birfer thread.  Well, at least your putting them in the right sub-forum.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 14, 2011)

So Obama's either a vampire or a highlander.

There can be only one!


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 14, 2011)

Is this really still happening?

Really?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you stop wasting our time?


----------



## USArmyRetired (Mar 14, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> Can you stop wasting our time?



Waisting your time. This is breaking all over the web tonight. Good investigative work has revealed the original social security number holder in Connecticutt that Obama has been using. You don't find that odd that this old man born in 1890 and died in Hawaii and all the sudden Obama winds up using it?


----------



## WorldWatcher (Mar 15, 2011)

USArmyRetired said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you stop wasting our time?
> ...




You realize there are these things call search engines so it's pretty obvious when you steel the words of others and copy & past them here without a link right?


"Breaking all over the web tonight."?????????

Let's see...  OK, here is all over the internet:

http://www.politicalforum.com/current-events/176759-revealed-oLine #8: By Whom was Passage Paid: Emp. Mr. Reed; Whether in possession of $50: Yes; Whether ever before in US: Yes; If Yes-Period of Years: 3; Where: PA bamas-ct-social-security-traced-john-paul-ludwig-lived-ct-died-hi.html
more info, but still no answers | Dr. Orly Taitz Esquire
Social Security Doc Dump: New Details on Obama's [*]"Never Issued" Social Security Number Reserved for Connecticut Applicants | Birther Report: Obama Release Your Records
http://www.stormfront.org/forum/t786760/


So we have a post on another political forum, a Dentist, a birther site, and a racist site - that's "Breaking all over the web tonight."?  Not.



>>>>


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 19, 2011)

USArmyRetired said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you stop wasting our time?
> ...



If its on the web, then it _MUST_ be true!!!


----------



## USArmyRetired (Mar 19, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



lol....Yea, like Obama's internet electronic imaged COLB


----------



## Sheldon (Mar 19, 2011)

WorldWatcher said:


> You realize there are these things call search engines so it's pretty obvious when you steel the words of others and copy & past them here without a link right?




It's not the first time.  But that's how this motherfucker rolls. He's USArmyLiar for a reason.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 20, 2011)

It's ALL he ever posts on this board. ZZZzzz


----------



## Terral (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Army:



USArmyRetired said:


> This news is breaking: This is bad news for Obama ...



Everyone knows for a fact that Barry was born in Kenya and immigrated to Indonesia to forge birth documents later in Hawaii and nobody cares. Bush, Cheney and Rumsfeld pulled off the 9/11 attacks and nobody cares. The entire US Federal Govt is corrupt to the core and nothing will change. America is not America any more and the corrupt politicians are waiting for you to figure that out ...

Terral


----------



## California Girl (Mar 20, 2011)

I blame Radioman for not controlling his interwebz.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 20, 2011)

Terral said:


> Hi Army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does everyone also know that marshal law was enacted 5 days ago and that we all died due to some magnetic shifts or rogue stars or whatever it was you were going on about?  

I think your definition of everyone is different than many other people's, Terral.


----------

